# Breeder



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. My Wife and I are about to purchase a hav puppy from a Breeder in Mount Forest at Fayral Kennels. She's down up here in Ontario, Canada. The Breeder appears to be very knowledgeable. I guess I'm looking for anyone out there who either knows the reputation of this Breeder or has any advice. She says she has never tested her Hav's eyes and she gives a two year health guarantee against Hips and something else I can't remember. It's weird thought that she has never tested for eyes she said. She said she was booted from the CKC for Breeding Golden Doodles but that her Hav's and Lab's are registered. Any Advice would be great. Right now all we have is a deposit for Harley, our female which we are picking up on the 27th of this month.

Thanks All


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. I know I'm responding to my own thread but I found something weird online. I think I may have found two sites from the same breeder but thet have different names. the first is of course "Fayrall kennels" and the second was called "Havanese at Havalane" I found the same location for Mount Forest on both sites as well as the same pics of puppies on both sites. I'm concerned a bit. Can anyone advise me here.

Thanks


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I responded to you in the duplicate thread to this.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Visit the Havanese Fanciers of Canada web site. www.havanesefanciers.com lots of great info. and breeders.


----------

